# Oel Flecken aus GoreTex Kleidung entfernen?



## Christer (29. April 2005)

Hallo, 

ich meiner GoreTex Jacke habe ich zwei leichte Oel Flecken. Mit Seife oder Shampoo bekomme ich sie leider nicht weg. Hat jemand eine "Geheimrezept" wie ich die Flecken am besten weg bekomme?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich meiner GoreTex Jacke habe ich zwei leichte Oel Flecken. Mit Seife oder Shampoo bekomme ich sie leider nicht weg. Hat jemand eine "Geheimrezept" wie ich die Flecken am besten weg bekomme?
> 
> ...


 
http://www.henkel-waschmittel.de/fleckenratgeber/






*Verschmutzungsbereich: Freizeit & Sport*







*Verschmutzungsart: Mineralöl*







*Textiltyp: Funktionstextilien: Microfasern (z.B. moderne Sportbekleidung)*







*Textilfarbe: Farbige Textilien | Weiße Textilien*





Und so gehts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*ALLGEMEINE HINWEISE*
Beachten Sie zuerst die Pflegehinweise auf dem Etikett des Kleidungsstücks, bevor Sie es waschen, trocknen oder bügeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*WASCHVORGANG*
1) Sprühen Sie die Flecken mit *Sil Spray & Wash* ein und beachten dabei die Angaben auf der Packung. 

2) Waschen Sie die Microfasertextilien bei der im Pflegeetikett angegebenen Temperatur im Schonwaschgang mit *Perwoll Fresh Magic* . 

Verwenden Sie keinen Weichpüler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*NACHBEHANDLUNG*
Trocknen: 

Geben Sie die Kleidungsstücke in den Trockner, wenn sie laut Pflegekennzeichnung hierfür geeignet sind. Der warme Luftstrom im Trockner fixiert nach der Wäsche die Imprägnierung auf dem Gewebe. Wählen Sie eine niedrige Trocken-Temperatur und beladen die Trommel Ihres Trockners nur gering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*Mögliche Waschmittel:* Sil Spray & Wash, Perwoll Fresh Magic 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (29. April 2005)

Hi,
Erklärbär, ich schmeis mich weg.     
Wusste gar nicht, das du sooo vielseitíg bist.
Solltest es mal mit Fernsehwerbung versuchen.    

@All
Ich probier's immer erst mit Spülmittel und lauwarmen Wasser.


----------



## kantiran (30. April 2005)

gibt doch von bref nen neuen öllöser. das zeugs ist echt gut, geht auch für kleidung. ich finds geil.

und der bonus: du kannst auch die kette mit saubermachen.


----------



## trekkinger (30. April 2005)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> gibt doch von bref nen neuen öllöser. das zeugs ist echt gut, geht auch für kleidung. ich finds geil.
> 
> und der bonus: du kannst auch die kette mit saubermachen.


Interessant!

Benutzt Du es als Spray o. Gel?


----------



## Christer (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

der Tipp mit Sil Spray & Wash war super!!!
Damit ist das Oel wirklich komplett beim waschen raus gegangen. 
Alles wieder sauber. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Erklärbär, ich schmeis mich weg.
> Wusste gar nicht, das du sooo vielseitíg bist.
> Solltest es mal mit Fernsehwerbung versuchen.
> ...


 

Nahe dran  . Als Unternehmensberater für die Medienbranche ist man verdammt nah' an der Werbung dran.




			
				Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Tipp mit Sil Spray & Wash war super!!!
> Damit ist das Oel wirklich komplett beim waschen raus gegangen.
> ...


 
Bitte, bitte, gern geschehen.  

Denn sauber und rein muss es schon sein.  


Viel Spass wünscht Dir

Martin, auch liebevoll Erklärbär genannt


----------



## trekkinger (7. Mai 2005)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> gibt doch von bref nen neuen öllöser. das zeugs ist echt gut, geht auch für kleidung. ich finds geil.
> 
> und der bonus: du kannst auch die kette mit saubermachen.


Habe heute mal das Bref ausprobiert.

Erst den Antrieb im SB-Waschplatz angefeuchtet, Bref draufgesprüht u. ´ne Weile einwirken lassen, mit einem Pinsel nochmal die schmutzigen Stellen bearbeitet, Wasser nachgespült - schon sehr ordentlich.

Dann das ganze zweimal wiederholt und anschliessend gründlich mit klarem Wasser nachgespült.

So sauber ist es mit so wenig Aufwand nie geworden.


----------



## Christer (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute mal das Bref ausprobiert.
> Erst den Antrieb im SB-Waschplatz angefeuchtet, Bref draufgesprüht u. ´ne Weile einwirken lassen, mit einem Pinsel nochmal die schmutzigen Stellen bearbeitet, Wasser nachgespült - schon sehr ordentlich.
> Dann das ganze zweimal wiederholt und anschliessend gründlich mit klarem Wasser nachgespült.
> So sauber ist es mit so wenig Aufwand nie geworden.



Wenn man damit die Kette/Ritzel so gut säubern kann, dann ist das Mittel für empfindliche GoreTex Kleidung sicher etwas zu scharf. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## trekkinger (7. Mai 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wird ausdrÃ¼cklich auf Verwendbarkeit fÃ¼r Textilien hingewiesen. Max. 5 Minuten einwirken lassen u. dann zusammen mit der anderen WÃ¤sche waschen!

750ml in SprÃ¼hflasche kosten bei DM-Drogerie 3.75â¬. 

Biologisch abbaubar ist es auch.
Der Schmock den man damit entfernt wohl eher weniger. Aber dafÃ¼r habe ich heute die Auto-SB-WaschplÃ¤tze fÃ¼rÂ´s Fahrradreinigen entdeckt > die Badewanne bleibt sauber und man kann ohne RÃ¼cksicht putzen putzen putzen... 

Und fÃ¼rÂ´s Grobe auch die Strahler einsetzen.
 rolleyes:

Ja ja, nicht auf die Lager und empfindlichen Teile und sowieso alles danach gut schmieren.


----------



## Schlauchfresser (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo super hilfreicher thread, man kann auch vanish oxi statt sil spray nehmen. Oder aufm mtb erst gar keine goretex Gamaschen tragen, weil mangels kettenschutzblech immer Kettenfett auf den teuren dingern landen wird. 
1hrs15 fahren im Winter bei Regen und 2 Stunden putzen und waschen. 
LG schlaufre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

